# 120g Tank in Condo



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm moving into new a condo this weekend and I'm going to be setting up a new tank. I wanted to go big but I'm concerned about the weight of the tank.

My unit will be on the 6th floor in a brand new building with concrete slab floors.

Should I be concerned putting in a 120g tank on a metal stand with four legs?

Anyone else have large aquariums in their condo?

I'm also concerned about the tank exploding and causing serious water damage even though i'm covered by insurance. Should I legitimately be concerned?

Thanks for the help.

Tom


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I have several large aquariums on the third floor of a house. Your concrete floor will have no difficulty supporting a 4' 120.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem.. I'm in a condo too  The only thing I would suggest is adding those plastic legging things so it doesn't ruin the hardwood flooring.


----------



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm running 8 tanks 250+ gallons SW all along one wall in my condo's bedroom.

So far none has fallen through yet, LOL. BUT! The multiple floods in the past had expanded my wood flooring which then pushed against the drywall. Now my wall is crooked.


----------



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

What cause the flooding?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

teek said:


> What cause the flooding?


Oh my...where to start...overflow malfunction, tank leak, detached return pipes back siphoning, out of control python, not properly closed canister filters, overflowed skimmers, overturned buckets...

You name it, where there's water in my house, flood is imminent


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a 30g in an apartment once. The filter inserts in the Aquaclear lifted up and allowed the water to overflow and essentially drained the entire tank. Luckily the apartment was above the laundry room. I don't think anyone else noticed the wet ceiling down there but I certainly did (and kept quiet about it)!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've heard of people having 180Gs in their condos and it cracked, then all the water went down to the floor under them. Just have an escape plan incase that happens to you.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I've heard of people having 180Gs in their condos and it cracked, then all the water went down to the floor under them. Just have an escape plan incase that happens to you.


The way modern condos are built, that would not happen. Each unit is a solid cube of steel-reinforced concrete, which is then lined with metal framing and drywall. They do it that way so a fire will not spread from one unit to another. It would take days for that much water to seep into the concrete and saturate it. Plus the load bearing properties of that concrete is way more than you could ever put into the condo. Imagine having 20 people over for a party. Do you think that extra 4000 pounds is going to affect your floor? It won't even break a sweat. Engineers think of these things... It's built the same way that bridges are built.

I'd only be concerned with keeping your flooring in good condition. Find a way to contain any drips, as small amounts of water over a long period of time are much worse than a lot all at once, as long as it gets dried up right away.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Nov 2, 2009)

I also live in a condo... unfortunately the condo rules regulate that we can not have an aquarium greater than 50 gallons. Also if you're getting condominium/content insurance and have a tank greater than 50 gallons and it does leak or break, you're at fault and the insurance wont cover it. This could potentially include damage to other units.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

LadyInBlue said:


> I also live in a condo... unfortunately the condo rules regulate that we can not have an aquarium greater than 50 gallons. Also if you're getting condominium/content insurance and have a tank greater than 50 gallons and it does leak or break, you're at fault and the insurance wont cover it. This could potentially include damage to other units.


that sucks... but you can get a bunch like me .. lol


----------



## Optis (Jun 24, 2010)

lol...I think that goes for waterbeds too.


----------

